# iPad + jeux + clavier



## SapphirX (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Est-ce que vous connaitriez des jeux sur iPad qui exploiteraient le clavier bluetooth d'Apple ?

Cordialement.


----------



## SapphirX (12 Novembre 2013)

Vraiment personne n'en connait ?


----------

